# Sharpening Service in CT ??



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey all, so ive got my old rockwell jointer almost finished but id like to get the blades sharpened. So to all the other CT LJ's out there … where do you get your blades / knives sharpened? Or do you all do it yourselves? Im located in central CT about 15 minutes from hartford. Thanks gang.

On a side note … if anyone has a jig or tormek and wanna help id be willing to toss some change their way to help me out.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Or how do you sharpen your jointer knives?


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Do a search online!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

BW … i did and i got nowhere fast .. mostly just knife sharpening guys who didnt know what jointer knives were. The closest place i found was about an hour away. I may just go out and buy a new set and then mail out my existing knives for sharpening.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks Rick, that was the place that i had come up with as well, they're about an hour out unfortunately. I may just ship them out in the mail to those guys, unless my work travels happen to get me close.


----------



## Kickback (Mar 9, 2011)

I have used Connecticut Saw and Tool before and they did a decent job. But I have a Tormek and got the planer and jointer knife jig so now I do my own sharpening and they come out sharp enough to shave with. I just got a Delta DC 380 planer and I did the 15" knives on the Tormek and they cut perfect. I would be willing to sharpen up your jointer knives for you if you like. Shoot me a PM and we can discuss.


----------

